

ASk HN: Where is OpenBSD being used? - ksec

Recent event has gotten OpenBSD into spotlight. Wikipedia mention OpenBSD is being about 50% of FreeBSD usage. Which is no small feat since FreeBSD is being used by giant like Yahoo and Netflix.<p>So the question is are there any cooperation using OpenBSD at the moment? Where is it being used?
======
sheraz
Good question. I checked reddit's /r/openbsd, but there was not a lot there.
But maybe you will find something by searching over there.

